# 30 Yr Old Relocating To Spain - Advice On Locations



## gemsy245 (Jun 21, 2014)

Hi There

I'm a 30 year old single lady looking to relocate to Spain. I work from home and will be taking my employment with me from the UK. 

I'm looking for advice on suitable places to live in Spain so I can research and visit later this year. 

A necessity is a Landline & decent net connection 

I'd like the location to be close to the beach and also be a little rural and green (for dog walks). Within 20 mins of a city center would be ideal. 

I'm looking for quieter areas (not built up tourist locations) but with somewhere I could make friends my own age and enjoy a nice meal or night out. 

Weather - somewhere with a warm winter (warmer than the uk). I've been looking more south spain for this reason. 

If anyone could point me in the right direction it would be much appreciated. 

Thanks

G X


----------



## zenkarma (Feb 15, 2013)

Your requirements seem to conflict with each other. Quiet, yet close to the beach. Rural, yet close to a city centre!

The first thing I'd like to point out is that Spain isn't a quiet country. But that will depend on where you're located. If you're close to a beach you will almost _de facto_ be close to a resort area in the South of Spain and that won't be quiet.

If you choose more rural as opposed to close to the beach you might struggle to get decent internet access.

In my opinion you need to prioritise what it is you want the most and go from there. If it's fast internet access and being close to a beach you're looking at one of the resorts or near to one in the South of which there are many.

Which area to look in I would suggest might be dictated by what airport you want to fly from and return to on a regular basis in the UK. From London Gatwick, you'd get a wider choice, from Leeds Bradford for example you'd have a narrower choice.

So choose your most convenient UK airport and see where it flies directly to. Malaga, Alicante, Almeria, Murcia, possibly Granada and Valencia would be the main Spanish Airports in the South.

Then start looking in the areas within a reasonable commute distance from the airports you can fly directly to and start narrowing your choices down by looking the areas up on the web.

The process really is as logical and rational as that.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Have you thought of the Canary Islands? winters aren't allowed here


----------



## gemsy245 (Jun 21, 2014)

Hi Zenkarma

Thanks for making those points, I can see that my post wasn't so clear. I have a few locations in mind, I was really just looking for peoples opinions on different parts. 

I have in mind the Valencia & Andalucia regions.

So now you've pointed out the internet issue I'm guess I'm looking for a location close to the beach with a decent net connection & land line facility. I'm looking for a mid range rental area too.

So if anyone lives or has visited these regions feel free to throw some locations names up and tell me a little about what they are like, I can research a little more. 

@Hepa - I haven't considered the canary islands but I will now 

Thanks

Gem


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

You need to start with the internet connection. etc; first. A landline here doesn't guarantee
A ) internet or B)speed.
Once you have ensured that you can obtain & be able to work with what is available in a chosen area then worry about property etc.

P.s.
Do not believe anything anyone tells you re; internet/adsl/broadband , especially if it is Telefonica, unless you can actually see & test it for yourself.


----------



## tsharon (Jun 27, 2014)

There are many places in Andalucía which would suit your needs, but be very careful before making a commitment. As said above the Internet is very unstable and is much more expensive than in the UK. Also do not rent in a quiet location as single ladies are not safe walking on their own. I know people will disagree with me, but I have had two instances in broad daylight where I have been approached by young (in their 20's) Spanish men who have propositioned me. Spain is a very beautiful country so do come and have a look.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

I don't think Andalucia does "Green" very much in the summer. There are probably a good 4 months (or more) where brown, beige and yellow is pretty much it.
Somewhere in the The Canaries, as suggested, might be the place you're looking for


----------

